# Not Froze Yet



## arcticsid (Feb 10, 2011)

Still kicking here. Been prwetty cold winter, seen about 6 weeks of -20F for the high, lots of -30F at night and a few-40F nights thrown in for good measure. Suppose to be real cold for the next week too! Getting old real darn fast, I assure you.

I hope all is well on here. I dont have inet at home at the moment so I am not on here as often as I would like, or should I say, as often as you can tolerate me? LOL

Still waiting for a pretty woman with a British accent. Ran into some difficulties, but you are all still invited to the wedding.

I'll try to make it a point not to be such a stranger, I sure miss all of you as well, but, sometimes things just dont always work out the way you want.

Glad to see Hillbilly is around, I was worried about him a while back.

Gonna run for the moment, but not fast! My Sorels weigh about 15 pounds, sure keep your feet warm, but running is out of the question.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

DUDE where the f**** have you been. AHH what's yur name? I can't believe Leann isn't there yet. Here we thought she had you shackled in the outhouse. I have not seen Hillbilly Bill for over a year. Lots of folks asking about you so pop in a little bit more often. We're beginning to think you were only allowed one email instead of one phone call. LOL Good to see you're still kicking. What are you making?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2011)

I havent seen Hillbilly either and actually treid calling there a few times but since have lost that #. Troy, whats the deal with yoyr woman, she fell off the face of the Earth also on here! Miss ya both!


----------



## countrygirl (Feb 10, 2011)

it was -2 here in kentucky this morning....i don't like this alaskan weather, u keep it sid! good to hear from ya!


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Troy,
We ALL miss ya PM me please


----------



## Leanne (Feb 11, 2011)

I would just like to thank all those that bothered to pm or email me rather than making useless speculations.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Leanne good to hear from you also. I hope all is well and you're able to stick around. We miss you guys!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Leanne good to hear from you also. I hope all is well and you're able to stick around. We miss you guys!



Good to see both of you are still alive and kicking. We thougth you fell off the face of the earth. Don't be strangers.


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm, just a teaser from both of you. Glad to hear from you both tho. Come on back and quit being strangers. Arne.


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 11, 2011)

you live! glad to hear it ( :


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2011)

Welll, I don't know how I missed this post last night, glad you came on Troy. Yes I think it has been a very long winter, you need to come on more often. There are days when Dan and I both have said "We need Troy's sense of humor right now!" 

Really, miss your humor. And I cannot believe you would allow Dan to pass you up on # of posts!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be on more often, ran into some snafus the last couple months. I dont have inet at home for the moment so my closet connection is the university , over an hour away, if I walk. Walking at -30F is not always desirable, but it will be back to normal soon.

Been -40F the last couple nights, suppose to be -45F tonight. NO! That isnt windchill. SO.........I dont want to hear no sniveling about the cold!!! Most of you have never seen the cold! LOL

Although I do have sympathy about alll your snow over there on the east coast of the US, pretty crazy.

The best thing about using the computers here on campus is that I can always have a beer in a travel mug and still be on here. LMFAO!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2011)

So what in the world have you been up to and it is dam cold here, so there listen to that


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea come on Troy fess up! LOL We were concerned for both you and Leanne only hoping for the best!


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

a still living @ the same place?
Ya still making wine.
details..
We need a BOOK !


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

OH GOSH, don't tell him a book. We got that when we just asked a single question. Now you did it!


----------



## robie (Feb 15, 2011)

Good to hear from both of you. 

Troy, you don't know me, but I have followed your posts in the past. When I read a post from you, I end up having to stop whining about it being so cold at 10F. 10F is like a spring day to you!

I have to hand it to you for being able to deal with that cold.

Best to both of you.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 15, 2011)

Very good to see both of you back.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheers to you both! I am glad to see that Sid and Leanne are doing well. As for what happened that took you both away so long I will not ask as it is none of my business. I wish you both well and hope that all works out and that you both make more frequent appearances here


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear from the great white north. Its is a COLD night here was 32 LOLOLOL don't freezeTroy


----------



## upper (Feb 23, 2011)

You go Sidney.......Dig-it.....Upper


----------

